# Forum jump option



## 408SJC (Sep 4, 2006)

The forum jump option should be available on the home page, and the new posts (or today's posts if not signed in). Sometimes I want to get into a certain forum but have to click on a completely irrelevent thread to get to where I want to go


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> The forum jump option should be available on the home page


I concur. This has occurred to me at times in the past, but I've haven't mentioned it.
I've been clicking on *"Continue To Main Forum Index"* as an _'extra-step'_ workaround


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

A forum jump on the home page has been getting bumped until we get the next forum software upgrade. Couldn't get it to work correctly the way things are now. Don't know when it will happen at this point.


----------



## 408SJC (Sep 4, 2006)

I just thought that I would bring that option up, would make things a little easier to navigate. But it really isn't that much trouble to do go from another thread.


----------



## 408SJC (Sep 4, 2006)

I just noticed that the jump option is on the new posts/todays posts, and the seach page at the bottom of the page. Duh!


----------

